# Online purchase of skincare & cosmetics into Malaysia



## Eve_adam

I recently made an online purchase of organic herbal skincare from overseas, costing me about US$200. My parcel was held by customs pharmacy division without my knowledge. I was also told verbally when I went to collect my parcel at the regional Postal Centre that it was being held by pharmacy division but none of the pharmacists were there to explain anything to me. They had left for the day. I went home and kept calling until I got to speak to the assistant to the person in charge. She then asked me to reply to the letter. I said I didn't receive any letter. oh-oh. She said she would post me a letter. Next week I was sent a notice and I was asked to write an appeal letter to explain why I had ordered skincare for use that was for "more than 1 month" supply and not "bernotifikasi". I had no idea what they meant by "notifikasi". Products in parcel was enough for about 2-3 months use. I submitted the explanation and appeal letter last week explaining that this was my first time and I was not aware of the 1 month regulation and did not understand what "notifikasi" meant in their terms. 

Today, I called them and was told that my parcel would be destroyed. I was then told that it was because this product was not in the "notifikasi" list of products approved for import by their pharmacy division. Meaning, from what I gathered in a rather convulated explanation, that no company in Malaysia had the license to import it (obviously, this is one way to protect license holders from competitive products and perhaps some important people are holding import licenses). I asked if the brand mattered, as it was herbal and organic, but was told it didn't matter that the product is pure and non-toxic, it's still against regulations because it was not "notifikasi". So for that reason alone, they would destroy my $200 bucks worth of skincare. 

I asked if they would be willing to ship it back to point of origin, and I would pay for the shipping, and they refused that request as well, saying their recommendation to POS Malaysia was to destroy the parcel. I never had this problem with this skincare in Australia (which has very strict import rules), Singapore, UK or the US. It's shocking to me that I wld face this situation in Malaysia Boleh! I was obviously stunned, but as they say "Malaysia really boleh", right? 

I found the whole process quite bizarre, to say the least. If their original intention was to confiscate/destroy it all along, why make me go to through the hoops to appeal? Was it fun for them to torture me psychologically and emotionally? I was so upset by the whole process they put me through. It's not even about the money, just being led on a wild goose chase, and being told conflicting things by POS Malaysia and then by the pharmacy people. I am very disappointed with them all for making me run around like that. 

Please be advised, fellow Malaysia expats, especially newcomer ladies who may order specialised skincare online or from your home country, to not bother having it parceled to you here unless your product is in the notifikasi list, which means someone is making tons of money selling it here. Better to bring it in when travelling overseas/home.

Regards
Mrs Peter


----------



## dolphinoctopus

Hi, I have ordered online for some organic skin care from overseas and I am worry about the parcel couldn't reach me safely in Malaysia. And that is why I found your message here.
I have called custom Malaysia and they asked me to call up Malaysia National Pharmaceutical Control Bureau. Answer from National Pharmacy is skin care below 10 pieces with only 1 piece per product 'should be' ok. More than 1 piece per product is already consider 'import' and need to apply license/approval/notifikasi for it. However, they can't guarentee that KLIA enforcement division (under National Pharmacy division as well) will release it although you follow their rules: 'below 10 pieces and 1 piece per product'.
I was then given contact number of KLIA enforcement division, according to them, any skin care or cosmetic to reach Malaysia should not be more than 1 month usage. However, again, they can’t guarantee that parcel will reach us safely. When I asked about why 
Even though the above 3 departments are helpful and willing to give informations but they can’t solve my problems, I am still in my worries. 
So, Mrs Peter/Eve adam, may I know how many products you bought at that time? More than 10 or more than 1 piece per product?


----------

